# 1/24 scale winged sprint car



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

I purchase two kits from JK Products a couple month ago and i start the project. I also order the body but i like to make a modern style with my vacuum box. The kit is a laser cut style in spring steel material and the fit is very nice. I work a lot of hours to make the molds and fit is perfect. I ad and fit a front nose wing and i finish paint job last week ! What do you thinks guys ? 

Frank D:wave:


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Mores photos 1/24 scale winged sprint car*

Another photo of my project

Frank D:wave:


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Mores photos 1/24 scale winged sprint car*

Another photo of my project

Frank D:wave:
View attachment 95824
View attachment 95823
View attachment 95825


View attachment 95826
View attachment 95822


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool!!! By the time you get it all together, you'd never know by looking at it it's a lexan body!! Great looking package!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That bad rascal looks like a 1:1 car!!! You running on electricity or pump gas??? RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent work,excellent detail!


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

NICE WORK OVAL RACER :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

*ThankS for comments !!!*

I work a lot of hours to complete this project and i enjoy the final result.I put on a Ogilvie King Track last weekend for couple laps and it's very fun to drive and it's fast too ! Thanks For comments !

Frank D:wave:


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Oups!!!!*

i Missed the text when i start this post.......oups!:freak:

Sorry! 

Frank D:wave:


----------

